# Little update



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

It's been a while so here's a little update.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

nice looking snakes. what all are they?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys









I have a Sonoran Gophersnake, a Bullsnake and some kind of Racer.
You should check out my signature for scientific names.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Gorgeous snakes and enclosures!


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice pics!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Sweet pics the snake looks good and healthy.

Sweet pics the snake looks good and healthy.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Love the one with the head burried in the sand and the one directly above that. Both are FANTASTIC shots! Do you do any post pic editing? If so, with what program?


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks again guys











Mettle said:


> Do you do any post pic editing? If so, with what program?


Yes, I do a little editing. (Levels, shadows/highlights, sharpness)

Mostly I use Photoshop CS2, or sometimes Photoshop CS3 (cracked trial version).


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well you shots look fantastic. I wanted to ask your permissing before I decided to do anything... Would it be alright if I had those two pics I mentioned in my previous post printed out? I want to save them and take them in and possibly hang them up. They're really cool. And if you have larger versions that would make nicer prints those would be nice to have.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

you've got mail :







:


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

amazing pictures, just beautiful. you have some awesome looking snakes and enclosures


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great pics!! You've got very very nice set ups!!! well done!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

That's an awesome terrarium you set up for that Bullsnake. Like something you would see in a zoo.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks.

Now that you've seen the terrarium of the bullsnakes, I'd also like to show the terrarium of the racer.
Some of you have seen it before, about a year ago, when I first started keeping snakes.

Well, here it is:


----------

